# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης - Small Cyclades Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Το ε/γ- ο/γ Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης είναι διαθέσιμο για το κοινό. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ
vehicle.jpg
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Το μοντέλο είναι συμβατό *ΜΟΝΟ* με το vehicle simulator.

----------


## naxos1

Φιλε συγχαρητηρια το μοντελο σου ειναι υπεροχο.
Πρωτο δεσιμο στο VSF

----------

